# Psychiatry E/M



## Breezy (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone done coding for psychiatry regarding to inpatient or outpatient. If so I have a couple of questions


----------



## ajfinn0216 (Oct 15, 2010)

what are your questions?


----------



## Breezy (Oct 20, 2010)

*Psych*

I think that I am suppose to use the following e/m codes: 

Office or other outpatient facility(90804-90815) and
Inpatient hospital, Partial Hospital or Residental Care Facility (90816-90829)

I think that I am getting the office psychotherapy (90804-90815) code confused with using the 99211-99215 and 99201-99205 codes. 

Even if the doctor documents a hx, exam, and mdm for an est office does this mean that I look at the 99211-9915 code or 90804-90815


----------

